# Problem mit ActionListener



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade mich in JSF einzuarbeiten. Ich habe zwar Erfahrungen
mit Servlets und JSP und deshalb erscheint mir JSF auch nicht allzu
schwierig. Dennoch hänge ich jetzt bei einer grundlegenden Sache fest.

Also...
Ich benutze NetBeans 6.0 mit dem integrierten Tomcat oder Glassfish
(Problem besteht bei beiden Servlet-Containern).

Ich habe dieses Tutorial versucht:
jsf.iatp.org.ua/components/jsf_htmlselectmanylistbox.html

Ich erhalte keine Meldungen oder Exceptions. Nach Auswahl von Items aus der Liste und
anschliessendem Drücken des Buttons passiert einfach "garnix" 

Das Problem scheint hier zu liegen:


```
...
<h:commandButton value="Show Selected" actionListener="#{staticPageBean.showSelected}" />
<h:outputText binding="#{staticPageBean.selItemsOutput}" />
...
```

Ich habe versucht einen Breakpoint in der vom ActionListener auzurufenden Methode
zu setzen. Doch scheint es so, dass dieser nie erreicht wird.

Egal ob Glassfish oder Tomcat, ob actionListener als Attribut oder als Tag,
ob Linux oder Windows, ...

Daraufhin habe ich ein eigenes kleines Test-JSF geschrieben um den Fehler einzukreisen:

JSF Ausschnitt:

```
...
<h:messages style="color: blue"/>

<h:commandButton id="button01" value="Klick mich" action="success">
<f:actionListener type="events.MyListener"/>
</h:commandButton>
...
```

Java ActionListener:


```
package events;

import javax.faces.application.FacesMessage;
import javax.faces.context.FacesContext;
import javax.faces.event.AbortProcessingException;
import javax.faces.event.ActionEvent;
import javax.faces.event.ActionListener;

public class MyListener implements ActionListener {

public MyListener() {
}

public void processAction(ActionEvent ae) throws AbortProcessingException {
FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
context.addMessage(null, new FacesMessage("button geklickt"));
}

}
```

Wieder keine Ausgabe, keine Exception, kein garnichts, ...

Wäre für jeden Hinweiss dankbar...


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Wie sieht denn die zugehörige faces-config aus? Wenn du einen ActionListener registriert hast, solltest du evtl. aus dem Tag das "action" Attribut rausnehmen. 

Wenn du einfach auf eine controller-Methode zugreifen möchtest über deinen Command-Button reicht ein:
action="#{controller.methode}". Dann muss es im Controller (managed-bean in faces-config) die Methode "methode" haben, die einen String zurückliefert... und dann lüppt das ooch.
Das binding brauchst du auch immer nur, wenn du im Controller direkt auf die UI-Komponente zugreifen möchtest - wenn du andersrum in der View nur auf Daten aus dem Controller zugreifen möchtest, reicht auch ein value.
Ich persönlich finde den Weg über die bindings immer etwas merkwürdig - es sei denn, es handelt sich z.B. um DataTables.


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Das Problem ist, dass actionListener garnicht funktionieren.
Klar könnte man immer etwas nur mit action zurechtbasteln,
aber das ist keine Lösung.
Binding hat eigentlich garnichts damit zu tun, denn in meinem
2ten Beispiel soll die Ausgabe über <h:messages> geschehen.

zu faces-config:

Also wenn ich soetwas versuche:

actionListener type="#{meineBean.machEtwas}"

dann muss ich natürlich die Bean in faces-config registrieren.
(habe ich auch  )

Aber wie ist das, wenn ich:

actionListener type="meinPackage.meinListener"

versuche? Muss die Listener Klasse dann auch
irgendwo angegeben werden?

Übrigens funtioniert keines von beidem bei mir


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Vergiss die Idee das JSF Ähnlichkeit hat mit "normaler" JSP und Servlet Entwicklung, hat es nicht, sieht nur oberflächlich so aus.
Hol dir FacesTrace (googlen).
Lerne das JSF Phasenmodell.

Hast du ein gutes Buch über JSF?


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

Danke,

es mangelt nicht an Büchern und Tutorials.
Die Unterschiede sind mir bewusst und der Lifecycle bekannt.
Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Konfigurations-Problem.

Werde das einfache Beispiel nochmal ohne IDE,
auf einen standalone Tomcat versuchen...


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Hol dir unbedingt FacesTrace.

Viele sind am Anfang verwundert, das Validierung und Konvertierung dafür sorgen können, dass man in einer View festhängt, ohne das es zu einer Exception/Stacktrace kommt.


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

Validator und Converter funktionieren reibungslos.
Nur ActionListener nicht..

Hast Du vielleicht eine Idee warum mein einfaches Beispiel
hängt?


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

ok FacesTrace eingebaut.
was nu?

bleibt immer im view, keine änderung.
aber eigentlich doch auch richtig, da ich nur
die komponenten ändere und keinen wirklichen request auslöse, oder?


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Siehst du messages in Facestrace?


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

> bleibt immer im view, keine änderung.
> aber eigentlich doch auch richtig, da ich nur
> die komponenten ändere und keinen wirklichen request auslöse, oder?


Hmm... solltest da nicht ein JavaScript handler sein der ein submit bei onclick ausführt?


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

da hast du wohl recht.

es sollte soetwas nach dem rendern herauskommen.
hab' mal die ausgabe im browser gecheckt,
aber da gibts kein onclick im button input.

was jetzt?


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

Also...

Ich bekomme das im Browser angezeigt:


```
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>JSF Page</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <select name="j_id_jsp_1895076312_1" multiple="multiple" size="5">
        <option value="firstName">First Name</option>
	<option value="lastName">Last Name</option>
	<option value="age">Age</option>
	<option value="sex">Sex</option>
        </select>
        <input type="submit" name="j_id_jsp_1895076312_6" value="Show Selected" />
    </body>
</html>
```

Mir ist klar, dass da rein garnichts passiert, wenn man den Button klickt.
Aber warum wurde kein onClick reingerendert?


----------



## bravoman (11. Mrz 2008)

OK, ich hab's endlich 

Vielen Dank an dich maki...

es war zwar kein JavaScript aber es hat mich auf den richtigen
Weg geführt. Ohne onClick oder form passiert natürlich nichts.
Einfügen von <h:form> ... </h:form> wars


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Also wenn ein <h:form> darum steht, dann sollte jsf über die faces-config die zugrundeliegende managed-bean erkennen.

Wenn du den type=... direkt angibst, brauchst du den Listener nicht extra bekannt machen.

und... mir fällt eigentlich keine sinnvolle Sache ein, weshalb man einen ActionListener explizit braucht. Eigentlich nur, wenn man immer mehrere Listener gleichzeitig benachrichtigen muss/will. Aber warum eigentlich?  ... wir gehen hier immer über das action-attribut (da wird implizit ein Listener zwischengehängt).

edit: okay lol - zu spät


----------

